# In der COVID-19-Pandemie: Gamer mieten leere Kinosäle



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *In der COVID-19-Pandemie: Gamer mieten leere Kinosäle*

						In den USA und Korea können Interessierte die aktuell leerstehenden Kinosäle mieten, um dort Videospiele spielen zu können. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *In der COVID-19-Pandemie: Gamer mieten leere Kinosäle*


----------



## GPUcheck (18. Februar 2021)

Warum darf auf jedem 2. Platz ein Gamer sitzen samt PC aber nicht ein Person ohne PC die nur auf die Leinwand guckt?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Februar 2021)

> Allerdings hat der Kunde dann lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht gekauft. So kann immer der Anbieter bestimmen, welcher "gekaufte" Film wie lange abrufbar bleibt. Für die Filmstudios rechnet sich ein digitaler Vertrieb, weil sie 80 Prozent des Kaufpreises einbehalten können, statt nur 50 Prozent des Kino-Ticketpreises.



Hach, ein DRM-freier Dienst zum Erwerb von Filmen ist nach wie vor so überfällig...


----------



## Cobar (18. Februar 2021)

Ziemlich coole Idee. Auch wenn  ich als erstes an Mario Kart denken muss, würde das sicherlich schrecklich aussehen auf der Größe einer Leinwand, aber es wäre sicher trotzdem super lustig


----------



## Acgira (18. Februar 2021)

In  einen Kinosaal einen PC aufbauen, füllt sich in meiner Vorstellung total unpraktisch an. Selbst eine Konsole würd ich nicht freiwillig in einen Kinosaal schleppen. Außerdem ist so ein großer Saal mit vielen Sitzreihen zum Spielen einfach nur unbequem. Grundsätzlich ungemütlich ist es dort auch und man kann sich nicht mal selbst einen ordentlichen Kaffee machen und um zum eigenen Kühlschrank zu kommen muss, müsste ich viele Kilometer Autofahrt rechnen. Und selbst der Weg zur Toilette ist um Ewigkeiten länger. - Hätte das überhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil...


----------



## Cobar (18. Februar 2021)

Acgira schrieb:


> In  einen Kinosaal einen PC aufbauen, füllt sich in meiner Vorstellung total unpraktisch an. Selbst eine Konsole würd ich nicht freiwillig in einen Kinosaal schleppen. Außerdem ist so ein großer Saal mit vielen Sitzreihen zum Spielen einfach nur unbequem. Grundsätzlich ungemütlich ist es dort auch und man kann sich nicht mal selbst einen ordentlichen Kaffee machen und um zum eigenen Kühlschrank zu kommen muss, müsste ich viele Kilometer Autofahrt rechnen. Und selbst der Weg zur Toilette ist um Ewigkeiten länger. - Hätte das überhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil...


- riesiger Bildschirm bzw. Leinwand
- mal ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis, das in Erinnerung bleibt
- Spaß mit Freunden? (okay, geht auch zuhause, aber siehe Punkt 2)
- nicht alle Kinos haben "grundsätzlich ungemütliche" Sitze und Säle

Man kann sich alles schlechtreden, wenn man das will.
Wieso gehen Leute in ein Stadion und gucken sich da Fussball oder Eishockey oder sonst irgendwas an?
Da ist der weg auch ewig weit bis zum heimischen Kühlschrank
Weil es einfach was ganz anderes ist als zuhause zuhocken.
Mehr als mal 2 oder vllt auch 4 Stunden würde das doch sowieso niemand machen, also als besonderes Event fänd ich das schon sehr cool. Da würde ich weit mehr Vorteile sehen als Nachteile.


----------



## DarkWing13 (18. Februar 2021)

GPUcheck schrieb:


> Warum darf auf jedem 2. Platz ein Gamer sitzen samt PC aber nicht ein Person ohne PC die nur auf die Leinwand guckt?



Richtig lesen...nur die Hälfte gilt in Südkorea auch für Kinovorführungen.
Das andere mit kleinen Gruppen für die USA.
Das größte Problem der Kinos dort ist aber nicht einmal die Zuschauerzahl, sondern  die Kinos bekommen keine neuen, aktuellen Filme...die Filmstudios warten lieber ab, oder vermarkten die Filme jetzt lieber als Stream...


----------



## 4thVariety (18. Februar 2021)

Klingt wie ein Fall für PCGH in Gefahr. Ran ans Telefon, sehen, ob sich das Cinecitta auf sowas einlässt. Test der Kuppel im Cinemagnum auf Gamingtauglichkeit und Komfort der Sitze im Deluxe. 

Bei einem God-Game wie Anno kann die Leinwand nicht groß genug sein mit der man auf seine Welt herabblickt. Da braucht man auch weniger 240Hz Flickshots.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2021)

Acgira schrieb:


> Außerdem ist so ein großer Saal mit vielen Sitzreihen zum Spielen einfach nur unbequem.


Dann komm mal zu uns hier nach Köln zum Cinedom. Der Premiumsaal ist super bequem.


----------



## Schinken (18. Februar 2021)

GPUcheck schrieb:


> Warum darf auf jedem 2. Platz ein Gamer sitzen samt PC aber nicht ein Person ohne PC die nur auf die Leinwand guckt?


Denk nochmal drüber nach ob du nicht etwas missverstanden hast. 

Wenn auf jedem 2. Platz EIN Spieler mit PC sitzen würde, wer bekäme dann die Leinwand? Oder stellst du dir HyperSpkitscreen vor ? 

Nein, jeder 2. Platz besetzt gilt natürlich nicht für die Gaming Session.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2021)

Auf einer großen Kino-Leinwand zu spielen ist bestimmt ein cooles Erlebnis. Dann noch mit dem Sound.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (18. Februar 2021)

Das klingt erst einmal spaßig, wette aber mit Euch, dass das auch nur in der Theorie gut ist. Allein die Grafik sieht auf die riesige Fläche nicht annähernd so gut wie auf einem Bildschirm aus (das kann ich schon auf meinem guten, heimischen Beamer beobachten) - und wenn es nicht das ist, geht schlicht die Übersicht verloren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Februar 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein Fall für PCGH in Gefahr. Ran ans Telefon, sehen, ob sich das Cinecitta auf sowas einlässt. Test der Kuppel im Cinemagnum auf Gamingtauglichkeit und Komfort der Sitze im Deluxe.
> 
> Bei einem God-Game wie Anno kann die Leinwand nicht groß genug sein mit der man auf seine Welt herabblickt. Da braucht man auch weniger 240Hz Flickshots.



Ich glaube der Raum ist zu groß, als dass ein PC innerhalb der Spezifikationen eine HDMI-Verbindung (?) zum Projektor und eine USB-Verbindung zum zentralen Zocker-Sessel herstellen könnte. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass auch Kinos in der Regel nur mit UHD arbeiten und der Blickwinkel auf die Leinwand sich nicht sonderlich von einem deutlich näher stehenden Monitor unterscheidet. Cool fände ich es trotzdem mal, aber ich fürchte Thilo wird es nicht bezahlen wollen – wie sollen wir die Weite des Saals mit einem PCGHiG-Video auf dem Monitor des Lesers rüberbringen? Das endet leider genauso, wie ein VR-Tracking-Extremtest in einer leeren Messehalle: Geil für den, der es macht. Ziemlich vorhersehbar für die Zuschauer.


----------



## 4thVariety (19. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> aber ich fürchte Thilo wird es nicht bezahlen wollen



Thilo muss gar nix zahlen. Machen wie die Youtuber (vgl. Linux Techtips Intel Extreme Upgrades). Einfach dreist das Geld der Sponsoren verballern. Einen ernsten Test mit 100%iger journalistischer Integrität erwarten denke ich die wenigsten. Dieses Jahr sind weniger Messen, da werden AMD, Nvidia oder Samsung doch ein Sponsoring übrig haben. Vor allem wenn das Fazit dann wirklich lautet, dass man das mit VR oder Samsung Odyssey G9 ein ähnliches Erlebnis auch bezahlbar daheim haben kann. 

Cinemagnum sind zwei 4k Projektoren, der PC müsste nahe am Projektor stehen, wenn dann eher per USB over Ethernet oder Funk nur die Eingabesignale verschicken.


----------

